# Introduction and Advice on Sharks from the Beach



## huntingwood (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello,

My name is Chris, I am from Virginia Beach but my buddy and I will be on vacation in Gulf Shores from May 12-19. I hope was hoping to do some shark fishing from the beach, but it looks like it's illegal in Alabama.

Any advice on the closest place to get into some big sharks from the beach? Looks like Pensacola may be the closest option. I primarily shark fish in Hatteras, and I have also fished a lot on the east coast of Florida near Sebastian, but this is my first trip to the gulf coast. I will be bringing my kayak and harness down with my shark gear - I have a 12/0, 6/0, 4/0 and a Penn 50w.

Also, if anybody wants to meet up that week and help us out with some spots, I would gladly paddle out some baits for you! 

Thanks


----------



## Kachok (May 1, 2012)

I shark fish all the time in Alabama. Heck last year when me and my buddie caught that big bull off Douphin island the game warden and Coast Guard asked us if we could try to catch a 9 footer that had been spotted several times running the public beach, we just cannot chum for sharks off the beach, which I would not do anyway. If you want to go get into some sharks I'll go with you PM me.


----------

